# G5 Tower Fan Runs All The Time



## Eric Saar (Oct 6, 2006)

I installed new RAM in my 1.8 GHz tower and now the Fan Runs All the TIME. I took the RAM out thinking that the fan didn't do that before I installed the RAM. Well it still is Running. I Changed out the RAM still no fix.

The computer runs great, but the fan is loud.

Any one have any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 6, 2006)

open activity monitor while the fans are running.  sort by CPU, and see which process is using the most cpu, look for anything that looks odd.


----------



## macworks (Oct 6, 2006)

Also check to make sure there is no Firmware update your G5 is waiting for -- Open Apple Menu > Software Update


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 6, 2006)

I had a question just like this posed in the Free Tech Support area. The user recommended this tool, http://www.bresink.com/osx/HardwareMonitor.html, to give information on a noisy fan (and all other internal hardware in the mac).

Might help you pinpoint why your fan is whirring loudly.


----------



## Eric Saar (Oct 6, 2006)

I tried the Firmware Update and the computer told me that it didn't need the update and the firmware was up to date. The Fan is still running. The Firm ware made sense though.


----------



## macworks (Oct 6, 2006)

So did Software Update offer you the Firmware update? Or did you just download it manually?


----------



## Eric Saar (Oct 6, 2006)

Software updat did not show as one being needed. So I manually downloaded the firmware and installed it.


----------



## UpQuark77 (Oct 6, 2006)

Reset the SMU..


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 6, 2006)

UpQuark77 said:


> Reset the SMU..



That may do it. If that doesn't work, make sure that the thermometer cable is plugged in firmly. I had similar problem with an iMac G5 that was resolved by securing a cable that read temperature data from the hard drive.


----------



## Eric Saar (Oct 10, 2006)

Resetting the SMU worked perfectly! 

Thank you and I owe you one. No more fan.


----------

